# Sick pup after immunisation and worm/flea meds



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris had his second shot yesterday (along with flea/worm pills) which we were excited about as it means the countdown for proper walkies is shortening, but he seems to have had a bit of a reaction to something.

He ate his dinner Wednesday night after the Vet visit, but then yesterday barely ate any of his meals, and this is not a pup who picks at his food. He also looked really tired and was retching and not playing or running off with shoes (very unusual). I phoned the vet and he said to bring him in as he's still only little (11 weeks old). We took him to the vets who gave him a check over and said nothing major to worry about but bring him back in if he doesnt perk up. Then we got him home and he chucked up all over the patio. An evening of shakes and sad pup face, then still shaking this morning. 

After a marathon cuddling session from super early this morning with me and my partner (we call this 'pack cuddles' and Morris seems to love it) he ate a small amount of breakfast and drank some water, then came back for more breakfast, and perked up massively so I think he is fine and the shots and medication for worming etc all just got to him a bit. 

Any experiences with this kind of reaction to shots/meds?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Vaccinations present a big challenge to the immune system. Flea and worm medications, including topical treatments, are basically mild forms of poison. That's a lot to throw at a little puppy all at once. Maybe next time you could let your Vet know that you'd like to space these things out a little bit, knowing that they are going to make Morris sick for a period of time. Willie is always slowed down a little bit after a booster shot, and he's six years old. Hope your little guy is feeling chipper soon!!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, the shots really do present a challenge to their immune systems, and they sometimes react. Having been in that situation and looking back on it, I think my reaction to it was far worse than the pups. They are just so helpless and vulnerable and our awareness that something is wrong yet also being so utterly powerless to help them is awful. I think the pack cuddle was a great idea...for Morris too!

-1 for your vet not having two separate visits for these shots, even if they're just a few days apart. I bet he also didnt do them in the tushy either...where there's less of a chance of those bumps showing up as noticeably on the neck/flank.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

They really knocked him for six (I'll definitely ask to stagger them next time) but he's really perked up today, he gobbled his lunch (that's my boy) and had a good play outside. Lot's of jumping all over the place. Much better!

My partner took him for the shots so I didn't see where it went in, but I did notice a little bump/tuft on his flank today and wondered what is was! Probably that! 

I was a state, my partner was probably even worse. Sweet actually considering Morris drives him mad, nice to know that when he comes down to it he was even more worried than me. What surprised us most was that for a big puppy (11 weeks old and nearly 10 kilos) he looked skinny really quickly when he wasn't eating. He looked like a completely different dog!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with Ken 100%! The only thing I give Willie routinely is Heartgard Plus for heartworm prevention. I hate giving him this mixture of ivermectin and pyrantel, but around here (Michigan) heartworms are a serious problem. The Heartgard makes him sick for a day. The heartworms, and also the treatment for heartworm infestation, can kill. I always feel guilty about it, but also feel there is no choice. I've had two rescues that came to me with heartworms, and it is no fun. What can you do?? The once-a-month chewable does save lives.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> It's more likely from the deworming/flea medication. Maybe try a topical like revolution next time.


We had major problems with Revolution (runny stools for a week, bloody stools from straining to much) so we were switched to Sentinel. 
Sentinel was not available last year, went with Trifexis (which, turns out a little too strong for our area, even for a bull)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I have a friend who allowed only one puppy vaccine. According to her heartworm is a southern (Mexico region) problem. Up here, in Ontario, Canada, she keeps up only the required rabies vaccines, no yearly vaccines, either. 

Her border collies are healthy. She even bred them and the offspring are just as healthy :-\

Big pharma, maybe behind vaccines? I just don't know enough about this. Never argued with the vet except when he wanted to neuter us.


----------

